# Sinn und Zweck des Forums "Gründung & Gewerbe"



## Dominik Haubrich (11. Januar 2007)

Hallöchen,

wir haben uns nunmehr entschlossen, euch zusätzlich zu den bisherigen Foren auch noch den Bereich "Gründung & Gewerbe" zur Verfügung zu stellen. Hier sollen Diskussionen, Erfahrungen und natürlich Fragen zu den Themen 


Kleinunternehmertum, Nebengewerbe, selbständige Arbeit
Gewerbeanmeldung, -ummeldung, abmeldung
Existenzgründung (Erste Schritte, Geschäftsidee, Planung, Förderprogramme, Finanzierung)
Gesellschaftsformen (Personen- und Kapitalgesellschaften, z.B. GbR, GmbH, AG, etc.)
Gesetzliche Bestimmungen (Eintrag ins Handelsregister, etc.)


und Ähnliches besprochen werden. 

Ich möchte nicht lange über Forenregeln lamentieren. Nur eins gilt definitiv und unwiderruflich:

*Zugelassen sind ausschließlich aussagekräftige "onTopic"-Beiträge!*

Bitte achtet auf eine brauchbare Rechtschreibung und verständlich formulierte und strukturierte Beiträge. Die anderen User werden es euch danken.

Gruß

Das Team von tutorials.de

PS: Aus rechtlichen Gründen der Hinweis, dass verbindliche Rechtsauskünfte bei einem geeigneten Rechtsanwalt eingeholt werden müssen. Die Beiträge in diesem Forum spiegeln lediglich persönliche Meinungen der Autoren wieder und dienen
nicht als Rechtsberatung.


----------

